# Tactical supplier



## mycrofft (Oct 10, 2009)

Their TK:
http://www.lifemedicalsupplier.com/soft-tactical-tourniquet-2nd-generation-ref-001softt01-p-2534.html


----------



## EMTSTRONG (Nov 27, 2009)

*nice site*

is it yours?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 28, 2009)

*No, I am siteless*

B)

Just something I ran across (or stumbled over, to continue a metaphoric pun).


----------



## nomofica (Nov 29, 2009)

Never thought I'd find a online supplier that sells body bags. 

Some decent things on there, but a lot of over kill. Not sure anybody _really_ needs a Bird Flu pandemic kit, except for the whacker with the ALS jump bag in the back of their car.


----------



## redcrossemt (Nov 29, 2009)

Some cool "tactical" things at North American Rescue Products (http://www.narescue.com/). Their tourniquet is pretty cool and must be the other one approved for military purchase since it has an NSN.

I personally use a BOA constricting band, which is neat as well. Works really well in even those patients with poor circulation (like cardiac arrest).


----------

